
Howard Marks: Political Reality Meets Economic Reality [pdf] - jv_dh
https://www.oaktreecapital.com/docs/default-source/memos/political-reality-meets-economic-reality.pdf
======
trikonasana
I always love reading these memos. I discovered Howard Marks listening to a
podcast and found him full of wisdom. In respect to this memo, Marks isn't the
first big name portfolio manager to mention the growing possibility of
capitalism becoming the target of the progressive left. Ray Dalio of
Bridgewater has also alluded to it several times. Then again, when you have
CEO's in America making 271 times more than the average employee, it's easy to
resent the capitalist system.

